# What do you look for in a drill press?



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll be needing to add a drill press to my arsenal in the garage pretty soon. (Shhh, my wife doesn't know yet.) So what do you all look for in a drill press? Are there some things I should be on the lookout for if I buy one used off of Craigslist? Is there such a thing as minimum or maximum RPM? Chuck size? Quill travel? Horsepower? Are there brands or models I would do well to avoid? I'm not too keen on Craftsman or Ryobi. The general consensus of the internet seems reluctant to buy from Harbor Freight but there are apparently some diamonds in the rough. After all, our own *StumpyNubs* says he got his drill press at Harbor Freight and it's apparently working alright for him.

Budget is a concern, of course. Is it likely that I'd outgrow a bench top machine quickly and need to upgrade to a floor model? If so, forking over extra may be justified.

Ok, let's hear it. Unload those opinions.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Have you considered a shopsmith?
I am very pleased with mine.
I have a 10ER that I found on CL without a base. I built a stand and mounted the top to the wall.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

If I didn't already have a table saw and bandsaw, I might have gone for a Shopsmith. As it is, I'd be doubling up on equipment function.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

One that is easy to change the speeds on would be my first desire. A good easy to use depth gauge/lock.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I have an old craftsman… hunk of metal that gets the job done. I really like it. But, back then there was one thing missing that I would have really liked. When I need to move the table up and down I loosen a lever but I have to wrestle it before I retighten the lock. It's heavy. If you can find a good one with the rack and pinion crank lift like most of the new ones have that would be a good addition to look out for.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I see your point.
I found the 10ER for $50 and it is used only as a drill press.
I have 3 shopsmiths and have paid $75 or less for each.
1 is used as a drill press. 1 as a lathe and 1 needs restored.


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

I love my rigid, it works great and it is one of the cheaper floor models out there. Have not read a single bad review on it yet.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

One with a good chuck. Some of the cheaper ones will not stay tight (thinking courser threads).I use a floor model OLDER craftsman, I like it.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

5/8" chuck

14" or better swing

1 HP or better.

Nice heavy table with T-track slots.

large heavy base

widest possible speed range (with slower speeds)

Bench top is more convenient for me, as I don't have the floor space to give up for a dedicated, stand alone unit.

I'd love to get a variable speed DP, but the prices are much higer, so I'm changing belts with the rest of the crew.

If you buy new, I think you'll find Grizzly is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, just to clarify my terminology, what is "swing"? Still learning all this stuff.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

It depends on what type of work you plan to do with it. If you want to use mortising chisels then a small bench model may be too small. I have the Shop Fox H0626 Oscillating Drill Press. It has a low speed of 250 rpm and a 13.25" swing. It also comes with sanding drums and will oscillate and has a dust collection port. The low speed comes in handy when boring large diameter holds like for clock inserts or when using a circle cutter. Many of the small bench top models are only 5 speed with the low end at 500+ rpm. When boring wood, I usually only use the low speeds to avoid burning. A work light is a nice feature. As Stefang said easy speed change is nice (3 pulley versus 2 pulley). Variable speed (like the Deltas) seem like a gimmick. So is laser.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, I Googled "swing" so that's no longer a mystery.

Hadn't thought about using a mortising attachment, but having an oscillating feature for spindle sanding sure would be handy.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

my 2 cents; I had read on LJ's to not buy a "benchtop" model, as they're too heavy to move around and by the time you find a place to permanently put it in your shop, it will take up more space than a "floor" model drill press. I wish I would have listened to that piece of wisdom. I have a 14" General International benchtop drill press, and although I saved $50 over the floor model, the base I had to build for it takes up more room than the floor model would have.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Slow speed is essential for drilling with large diameter bits. Like 200 RPM or less is not too slow.
High speed is needed for sanding and for very small drill bits; too slow and they will snap like glass.

The only benchtop I would consider is the large type, like Manitario just mentioned. I know, because I bought the smaller 10" swing model and it sucked. The larger machines, >12" swing, are usually about 40" tall and weigh over a 100Lbs so they are not very portable, but anything less is a waste of time in my opinion.

You need enough room between the chuck and the table to allow for long bits and bulky workpieces. the small benchtops simply do not meet this requirement.

You need at least 3 1/4" of quill stroke. That's how deep of a hole you can drill without having to move the table. 3 1/4" will get you almost through a 4×4. The aformentioned tall tabletops and most floor models have this, but be sure to check. Some only go to 2 1/8".

The best machines like the big 18" floor model Deltas and Powermatics have 6" quill stroke. But they also sell for close to $1000.

Variable speed is real nice, but spendy. You migh find a deal on an industrial grade machine with variable speed but be sure to check it first. Those older variable speed machines used something called "Reeves pulleys" to get the speed range and those systems wear out over time and hard use. They are great when working, but just beware of the pitfalls. I recently saw an old Powermatic VS that NEW would cost $2500 on Craigs List for $400, for instance.

For what it's worth, I have two benchtops, a crappy small one I turned into a mortiser, and a 16 speed 13" large benchtop I really like. I bought both of them from HF and have less than $250 in the pair.


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

Great post. I am also looking to buy a DP and am finding it very difficult in deciding what to get. Thanks


----------



## tsdahc (Dec 18, 2011)

If you have a Big Blue store go check out the Porter Cable Floor drill press. I cant give you a review on how well it works since Ive only drilled 3 holes, which it did easily, theres 34 reviews on their website with almost all 5 stars. It is a 15" 12 speed press with 5/8 chuck, light and laser. Its a 1 hp. I was able to get them to take my HF coupon so it was like $250 with tax. I bought the extra warranty for $30. I looked at the rigid from HD but for me its $500 or so online. I found someone on CL selling them for $350 but the warranty is void then. A little tip for buying big items at Big Blue, go to the post office and ask for a change of address packet, itll save you 10% at Blue. I have been looking and looking at CL and online and I just couldnt justify 200-300 for a used press and 500 for new, so the PC fit the bill.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

some ideas for you…..

I have this DP Grizzly (G7943) and like it a lot

Here's a link to my set up....

a shop built DP table comes in handy


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

*tsdahc* - That is some fantastic and relevant advice. I am now painfully interested in that particular machine.

*ssnvet* - Your setup is rather ingenious. I don't think I'll spring for that drill press, though. It's more expensive than the Porter Cable 15" model, and it has lower horsepower and less quill travel.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a Rikon benchtop Radial drill press and I love it. the head moves in and out to have more or less swing, plus can be tilted to drill holes at an angle, leaving my table set at 90 degrees. Very versatile and has been used a 
LOT.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

You live in Dallas, you should be able to find good used tools in pawn shops and thrift stores. I live in Houston, and I see good used industrial quality tools all the time. I check the thrift stores regularly, at least the good ones. All the goods are donated, and the costomer base usually doesn't have much money, so stuff is cheap. Most of it is junk, but I see great deals frequently. You wouldn't believe some of the stuff I see. I would forget about Craigs list for awhile, you can't look at what you are buying, and if it's actually something good, there will probably be a bidding war and you'll pay too much. Auctions are a bitch like that. If you hang around the poor people, you can find great deals. If you can keep a few hundred bucks hid from your wife, you can play the big spender. Check out my tool gloat. I found a killer drill press and Delta Industrial table saw, at a thrift store three blocks from my house. Two hundred bucks for both. I could have been happy for a grand, but this deal was unbelievable.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Agreee wid ben…radial drill press… i have a jet..the blue one lowes sold at one time..hunk of s..t..an my other is a guardian with two of the three arms broken off an it works like a charm..i,m looking at the shop fox radial drill press for my next big tool buy…o i never ask my wife if i can buy a tool..i just buy it an if she complanes i ask for forgiveness…its alot easyer than asking for permission..


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, here's an odd thing I've noticed. After *tsdach* pointed me towards the Porter Cable 15" model, I got curious and compared it to comparable machines. So, the competing model of the same size from Ridgid seems to be priced differently, or at least it has been recently(?)

All the reviews for this model on LJs mention sale prices topping out around $300 or so. But currently on the Home Depot site the very same model is priced at $500! What gives?

Did Ridgid make some crazy upgrades (while keeping the same model number) that I'm just too much of a noob to see to justify the price increase? Are the gears and axles lubricated with grease made from unicorn fat?


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh yeah, the Ridgid is also a 1/2 HP motor and the Porter Cable is double that. Remind me again why the Ridgid is worth an extra 2 Benjamins?


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I've heard many a woodwork lamenting that they should have bought a floor model and not the bench top, but I have never ever heard one that bought the floor model wishing he had bought a bench top version.

I have a Delta, works great. Speed change is resetting the belts, not the easiest, but not the hardest.

Other than that I look for a good personality.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

A lot of it depends on what you are going to use it for.

I agree with Rob, never heard of someone buying a floor model and wishing for a benchtop but heard plenty of the opposite.

First, I will say if you intend to use a mortising attachment, you will probably burn down the store you buy it from a day or two later to punish them for daring to sell such junk. I have a Delta DP and bought the Delta mortising attachment and consider that some of the worst money I ever spent. Luckily I bought it at Lowes and was able to return it. Every person likes different things, but I bet if you went and looked at mortising attachment reviews, you will find a lot that say they are trash, and a few that say they are passable because they're cheaper than buying a mortiser. But I digress…your question was about a DP itself.

I agree, make sure the table is large enough. You should decide if you are going to build/buy yourself a table to put over the one that comes with the DP, or if you want to pay more for the DP to get the extra features. Personally, I think it's cheaper and you end up getting more features if you build your own table.

A laser is OK if it comes with the DP, but I think they are kind of gimmicky. Mine doesn't have one, and I have never thought to myself, "man life would be so much better if this thing had a laser". A light on the other hand is essential, especially if you plan to tuck the DP into a corner. You don't necessarily have to buy a DP that has a light. You can buy a magnetic light for $20-30 and use it on other machines as well.

As far as swing, quill travel, etc, just ask yourself what type of things you plan to use the DP for and that should answer those questions.

Variable speed is nice, but again, that's one of those things that I've never found myself wishing I had. My DP uses the regular belt system to change speeds, and I can tell you that I've changed the speed on it exactly zero times in the last year. Not that it's difficult or time consuming, but I have it set on a relatively slow speed and never really saw an overwhelming need to change it.

I have the standard chuck on my DP, and it works well enough for what I use it for, but as an observer of the various forums, blogs, etc that is one of the most common things that I see people wish they had upgraded. I think you can replace the factory chuck on most DPs (not sure, so do your own research there). If you can replace it, then you can always start out with a standard chuck and upgrade later on if you want to.

As always, you can often get a lot more for a lot less going with a used tool. I would expect that you can probably get a relatively new 16" Delta / Powermatic with some bells and whistles for under $400 depending on how close you are to a big city. I paid $200 for my Delta 16.5" DP and it has done everything I have ever needed.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I will also agree that you can't really go wrong with a floor model. Mine is shoved back against the wall and half way into the corner and I've only had to move it one time; it just doesn't occupy that much space. I've been very grateful many times that it has more travel then a bench model and more height adjustability then a bench model. Would never trade down. I also bought the delta mortiser attachment, set it up, tried one mortice and took it back to woodcrafters who were accommodating in accepting it back. Found a delta mortiser new for just under 300 with 50.00 mail in rebate and it is a huge difference vs the stupid drill press adapter. I've also bought the spindle sander kit from Lowes for 20.00, it works ok and was acceptable for a while but I'll be dropping the cash on a real oscillating sander next month from HF, it is supposed to be one of their better items.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Tons of great advice from everyone! I'm soaking this up.

Still, does anyone have any idea why the Ridgid 15" press apparently jumped in price from $300 to $500? And why is it so much more expensive than the Porter Cable 15" (about $300) which actually has twice the horsepower and longer quill travel?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I agree with ssnvet. I have that same drill press and bought it a few years ago because of the ability to get to a slow speed.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Here are my recommendations for a drill press: Floor mode; 1/2" Jacobs (genuine) chuck; table square to spindle; speed, 600-5000 rpm; 1/2 hp is all you need; minimal play in the spindle to quill. A quill lock (something that has been missing on newer DP's). I'm eliminating bells and whistles, like lasers and variable speed, (people have gotten along just fine without them for 200 years.) This describes a basic drill press. The older Deltas met this criteria, so I would be looking for an older DP from CL, E Bay or a used machinery dealer. Current DP's are intended for home consummers and will not stand up to the ravages of time and use like the old stuff will. Someone mentioned the Shopsmith 10ER. That machine was probably the best drill press for woodworkers ever made. I used to have one and I regret getting rid of it. Although you already have a saw, a shopsmith set up as a DP wouldn't take up any more room and you would also have a lathe. There were many times I needed to drill in a horizontal position and no DP is capable of doing that but the SS.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

I got lucky and picked up a 19" Craftsman DP from Craigslist from a guy who was relocating to Atlanta and didn't have room for it there. It is a heavy duty one valued at 800 and I picked it up for 300! It has been a workhorse so far and no problems yet.(knock on wood)


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

Love my Delta drill press but if I could change anything it would be the ability to dial in a speed, instead of changing belts. It seems like no matter what speed change you make, it involves both belts. Next would be a better depth stop.


----------



## riverguy (Sep 30, 2012)

You could also try craigslist for a used drill press. I'd take a used high-quality machine over many low-end new ones any day. Mine is a Jet, so old it was made in Japan. 1975 vintage. It has been used as an every-day shop tool ever since and is still as good as new. There is no sideways play at the chuck, and some play is something you'll find there is in many cheapo new machines. Re: bench vs floor, I've had both and decided to keep the bench because I never needed the height of the floor model but have always appreciated the space on the dedicated bench to keep drill bits and other often-used small accessories. Yes, it accumulates shavings, but a quick blast of compressed air and they're all on the floor. One thing to look for that will be very useful to you is an easy-to-set depth gauge.

Happy hunting!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Funny you should resurrect this old thread! I actually found one on Craigslist a while back. The wiring seems a little weird, though. Bad connection means I have to find the exact spot the switch wants to be in before it'll stay running. That can be fixed though.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Keep your eyes open for the old (OLD) C'man by King Seely 100 or 150 cast iron monsters. You won't find a better DP for the money.
I paid less than $100.00 for mine, and it was in excellent condition.
Bill


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I have two drill presses. I bought the second one to get all the features the first one lacks:
1) 6" travel on the quill
2) easy/fast to set depth stop
3) quill lock
4) variable speed (no belts to shift)

I also prefer floor models as they have much bigger verical capacity.


----------

